# Preiswertes und gutes Mountainbike? :)



## NiNaaa (2. November 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

Ich fahre normalerweise fahrrad-Trial! Doch in letzter zeit bin ich ein bisschen mountainbike gefahren und bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir ein neues kaufen soll... könnt ihr mir ein paar bikes sagen, die nicht so teuer sind und trotzdem gut?


Danke schonmal 


Viele Grüße Nina


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2014)

Ein gebrauchtes kaufen. So kannst du herausfinden was für ein Rad du fahren willst. Es gibt heutzutage viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (2. November 2014)

Es gibt hier einen Haufen Threads zu Einsteiger-Bikes. Die Suchfunktion hilft. Ein Tip: Spezielle "Damen"-MTB-Rahmen bringen nur dann etwas, wenn Frau im Vergleich zur Körpergröße relativ lange Beine hat. Das ist entgegen der Herstellermeinung nicht die Mehrheit der Frauen.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2014)

Lange Beine, grosse Bruste, schmale Taille... Das ist Barbie... Alles Bullshit.

Spezielle Damen Bikes sind gut für Leute wie ich - klein. Vergesse Damen Bikes. Die bringen nur was, wenn du sage ich mal unter 160cm bist. Ich fahre ein Damenrad - hab besonders kurze Beine.


----------



## tombrider (2. November 2014)

Die klassische Damen-Rahmengeometrie ist gerade umgekehrt konstruiert, nämlich mit einem vergleichsweise kurzen Oberrohr, um Personen mit langen Beinen eine nicht zu gestreckte Sitzhaltung zu ermöglichen. Leute mit kurzen Beinen und dementsprechend relativ langen Rücken sind mit einem Standard-Rahmen (natürlich in kleiner Rahmengröße) sinnvoller unterwegs.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

die Frage war doch gar nicht, ob Damen-Bike oder nicht 

Ninaaa um dir helfen zu können, solltest Du erstmal schreiben was und wo Du fahren möchtest, und wie das Budget aussieht  

Für "nicht so teuer" würde ich auf jeden Fall ein junges (1-3 Jahre) Gebrauchtes empfehlen. Je nach Rahmengröße schnell oder schwer zu finden


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Die klassische Damen-Rahmengeometrie ist gerade umgekehrt konstruiert, nämlich mit einem vergleichsweise kurzen Oberrohr, um Personen mit langen Beinen eine nicht zu gestreckte Sitzhaltung zu ermöglichen. Leute mit kurzen Beinen und dementsprechend relativ langen Rücken sind mit einem Standard-Rahmen (natürlich in kleiner Rahmengröße) sinnvoller unterwegs.


Die diskussion ist hier überflüßig aber... ich fahre mit vielen Frauen. Keine Dame ausser mir fährt mit einem Damenrad. Lange Beine... bla bla bla. und ende.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2014)

Da du vom Trial-Bereich kommst, hast du mit Sicherheit kein Problem mit einem Hardtail 
Und du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht bei "Null" auf dem Forstweg anfangen, sondern gleich etwas technischere Wege fahren. 

Ich würde dir wärmstens ein Freeride-Hardtail empfehlen. Also ein stabiler Hardtail Rahmen mit abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie, in dem sich eine "lange" Gabel mit 140-160mm Federweg fahren lässt.
Die Rahmen sind relativ günstig auch neu zu bekommen. "sinnvoll" aufgebaut lässt sich so ein Rad auch für fast alles hernehmen. Bergauf sehr effizient durch die fehlende Heckfederung, bergab wendig und stabil genug für jeden Mist. 
Schau dich z.B. mal bei On-One (456 Evo) oder Dartmoor (Hornet) um, da bekommst du viel Rad für relativ wenig Geld. 
Bei einigen Herstellern bekommst du allerdings nur einen Rahmen und müsstest das Rad dann selbst aufbauen.


----------



## lucie (3. November 2014)

Den Dartmoor Hornet gibt es leider nur noch als 650B in 16 oder 18"!!!
Man kann ihn wohl auch mit 26" Laufrädern fahren, aber ich glaube das dies die eigentliche Geo (Tretlager dann noch tiefer) echt versaut.
Da Du ja vom Trial kommst, bist Du ja eher hohe Tretlager gewohnt. 

Ich würde noch das Ragley Piglet in den Raum stellen. 
Oder im Bikemarkt immer mal wieder nach einem Hornet in 14" BJ 2011/12 suchen (wie groß bist Du denn?).
Ich bin 168cm groß und hatte jetzt wieder das Glück, einen in 14" zu ergattern, nachdem ich meinen ersten leider verkauft hatte.

Mag sehr kleine wendige Rahmen, mit denen man auch trialig unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2014)

Es würde helfen, wenn Du @NiNaaa Bilder oder ein Video einstellst würdest, wo wir sehen können, was Du auf dem Mountainbike gern fahren möchtest. Wenn Du zum Beispiel Cross Country Racing im Sinne hast, ist das was ganz anderes als im Bike Park mit Freunden treffen und im Rausch Downhill zu fahren, zu springen und über Stock und Stein drüber zu brettern - wie hier im diesem Video:  
Dafür ist ein Hardtail vielleicht nicht das Beste - obwohl schadet nichts damit anzufangen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du denn doch Doubles springen willst oder grossere Drops. Aus dem Trial kennst du schon Vieles und der Wechsel zum Freerider zum Beispiel nicht so krass ist, als für Leute, die blütige Anfängerinnen sind.

Da Du schon super technische Skills hast, denke ich, dass auch gleich ein Fully sinnvoll sein könnte.


----------



## lucie (3. November 2014)

Trial ist schon etwas Anderes und ein Wechsel auf einen z.B. Freerider ist schon krass. Ein HT ist, meiner Meinung nach, für den Anfang die sinnvollste, weil kostengünstigste und eine wartungsarme Variante.
Ansonsten hat HiFi recht, Du solltest einmal ein paar Daten bzgl. Körpergröße, genaues Einsatzgebiet etc. preisgeben, dann beraten wir nicht so ins Leere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2014)

Die Räder sind krass unterschiedlich - das stimmt. Aber Leute, die in Sportarten aktiv sind, wo Gleichgewicht, Timing und Kraft eine große Rolle spielen, lernen oft verbluffende schnell. Trialen findet ja auch auf 2 Räder statt. Viele Skills sind direkt übertragbar. Die junge Damen hat beste Voraussetzungen, schnell zu lernen und natürlich Spaß zu haben  

Aber auf jeden Fall - ein Hardtail ist preiswerter und wartungsarm!


----------



## scylla (3. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall - ein Hardtail ist preiswerter und wartungsarm!



... und entsprechende Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, kann man mit so einem Freeride-Hardtail sogar ganz wunderbar über Stock und Stein brettern 

Außerdem sind Trial-Techniken auf einem Hardtail einfacher anzuwenden als auf einem Fully. Man muss hinten einfach keinen Federweg mit einberechnen. Der Übertrag vom Trialn dürfte also leichter fallen.


----------



## lucie (3. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und entsprechende Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, kann man mit so einem Freeride-Hardtail sogar ganz wunderbar über Stock und Stein brettern
> 
> Außerdem sind Trial-Techniken auf einem Hardtail einfacher anzuwenden als auf einem Fully. Man muss hinten einfach keinen Federweg mit einberechnen. Der Übertrag vom Trialn dürfte also leichter fallen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - es wäre aber irgendwie sinnvoller, wenn sich die TEin mal wieder zum Thema meldet, um gezielter auf ihre Anfrage eingehen zu können, sonst tippen wir uns hier die Finger wund... 

Das Fully nehme ich fast nur noch, um meine alten Knochen zu schonen  und mal entspannter längere Touren zu fahren. 
Ansonsten ist das HT immer die erste Wahl, gerade in technischem Gelände.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2014)

Es gibt aber viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten für ein Fully. Bike Park mit dem Hardtail? Downhill mit einem Hardtail? Wo sind die Hardtail-Downhiller? Habe ich was verpasst? Warum fährt das Mädel im Video ein vollgefedertes? Warum sagte mir eine bestimmte Dame in Grunewald, dass sie dann doch das nächstes mal ihr Fully bringen würde, weil die Strecke sehr ausgewaschen und ruppig ist?
Ihr seid beide wirklich top Fahrerinnen! Aber es gibt einen Grund,  warum es vollgefederte Mountainbikes gibt.


----------



## lucie (4. November 2014)

Gründe für ein Fully gibt es doch, schieb ich ja auch. Und nur weil die Dame im Video ein Fully fährt, ist es nicht in jedem Fall das Nonplusultra. Gestern gab es ein Video "Roadgap Winterberg mit dem HT". 
Bikepark mit HT geht sicher auch, ebenso wie Downhill. Gibt es und gab es alles. 
Geht auch alles, aber darum geht es in diesem Fred nicht. 

Sie sucht ein günstiges MTB, dazu fällt mir eben nur HT und Selbstaufbau ein.
Ja aber welches??? 

Die TEin meldet sich nicht und wir reden uns hier die Köpfe heiß.

@HiFi XS Im Grunewald möchte ich schon einmal mit dem Fully fahren, allein um den Vergleich zu haben , nicht weil es mit dem HT zu ungemütlich war.


----------



## mtbbee (4. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> @HiFi XS Im Grunewald möchte ich schon einmal mit dem Fully fahren, allein um den Vergleich zu haben , nicht weil es mit dem HT zu ungemütlich war.


 
Testen wir in 14 Tagen  ? ggf kann mit einem AC gespielt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2014)

Geht auch Transalp mit einem starren Singlespeed - sieht man jedes Jahr   Es geht wirklich alles.
In Grunewald bin ich auch schon überall mit dem Hardtail runter und rauf gefahren. No big deal. Schneller bin ich bergab auf jeden Fall mit dem Fully.  Nicht dass ich in Vergleich zu den 13 und 14 jährigen Speed habe 

Das Mädel wird sich schon melden.

Übrigens - wer was wirklich krass sehen will - die Street BMXer und die derben Sachen die sie springen. das ist aber borderline krank


----------



## NiNaaa (6. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten!! 

also ihc bin so ca. 165 cm groß.. und an Geld dachte ich so an die 800 euro


Ich hab mir vorgestellt dass ich sowohl normal fahren kann, als auch kleine schmale wege im wald berg ab 

Ich dachte auch ehrlich gesagt nur an eine kleine abwechslung zum trial Wettkämpfe oder so will iuch nicht fahren.. 


Viele Grüße!


----------



## NiNaaa (6. November 2014)

http://www.misterbike.com/webbikes/...rdtail-26-27-5/cube-access-wls-race-26-detail was haltet ihr von dem??


----------



## Mausoline (6. November 2014)

Guck mal bei @Silvermoon
die will ihr Cube verkaufen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-doch-mal-eure-raeder.465350/page-70


----------



## Sandra07 (7. November 2014)

NiNaaa schrieb:


> http://www.misterbike.com/webbikes/...rdtail-26-27-5/cube-access-wls-race-26-detail was haltet ihr von dem??



Hi!
Ich finde es zu teuer, bzw. zu schlecht ausgestattet. Mein Scott Contessa 20 hatte eine ähnliche Ausstattung, ich habe im Ausverkauf aber auch nur 400€ dafür bezahlt. Damals wusste ich allerdings auch noch nicht, ob ich dabei bleibe oder nicht. Inzwischen habe ich einiges ausgetauscht, als erstes flog die miese Gabel raus und wurde durch eine Reba ersetzt. Diesen Winter will ich noch den Antrieb austauschen.
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2014)

NiNaaa schrieb:


> http://www.misterbike.com/webbikes/...rdtail-26-27-5/cube-access-wls-race-26-detail was haltet ihr von dem??


Nur wenn du in der Gegend dieses Händlers wohnst und es direkt
kaufen kannst, wegen des Service.
Ansonsten zu teuer, gibt es bei sehr vielen Anbietern um 100 Teuro billiger.

Ein gutes Gebrauchte ist jedoch bei deinem Budget sinnvoller, weil da alle Teile, von  der 
Gabel über die Schaltung bis zu den Bremsen aus höherwertigen Gruppen stammen.
Mr.Bike hat doch bestimmt ein passendes Gebrauchtes?


----------



## NiNaaa (7. November 2014)

Okay  deann gehe ich mal zum mister bike und schaue obn ich was passendes finde und lass mich mal von denen dort beraten


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2014)

Wenn möglich geh auch noch bei ein paar anderen Händlern hier in der Gegend vorbei 
Mr. Bike hat wohl seine 2015er Cubes bereits ausverkauft, da müßte es doch für Auslaufmodelle
und andere gute Nachlässe geben


----------



## Warnschild (17. November 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Die klassische Damen-Rahmengeometrie ist gerade umgekehrt konstruiert, nämlich mit einem vergleichsweise kurzen Oberrohr, um Personen mit langen Beinen eine nicht zu gestreckte Sitzhaltung zu ermöglichen. Leute mit kurzen Beinen und dementsprechend relativ langen Rücken sind mit einem Standard-Rahmen (natürlich in kleiner Rahmengröße) sinnvoller unterwegs.



Das stimmt insofern nicht, als dass es für sehr kleine Personen, wie HIFI XS solche kleinen Rahmen serienmäßig fast nur im Damenbereich gibt.


----------



## tombrider (17. November 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das stimmt insofern nicht, als dass es für sehr kleine Personen, wie HIFI XS solche kleinen Rahmen serienmäßig fast nur im Damenbereich gibt.


Doch, das stimmt. Zumindest insofern, daß im anatomischen Durchschnitt Männer und Frauen gleicher Größe keine unterschiedliche Beinlängen haben. Frauen sind allerdings im Durchschnitt kleiner als Männer und haben darum tatsächlich im Verhältnis zum Körpergröße kürzere Beine als Männer. Sprich: Frauen haben im Schnitt einen relativ langen Rücken. Denn bei größeren Menschen kommt im Durchschnitt (!) die Körpergröße mehr aus längeren Beinen als aus einem längeren Rücken. Das ist natürlich nur Statistik, und man muß IMMER auf den Einzelfall schauen! Die Frage ist demzufolge nicht so sehr die Länge des Sattelrohrs, sondern die Steuerrohrhöhe und die Art des Vorbaus und infolgedessen die Lenkerhöhe. Und der Abstand Sattel - Lenker. Für sehr kleine Personen sind 170er Kurbeln natürlich auch ergonomischer Schwachsinn, das nur am Rande. Breite Lenker meistens auch. Also bitte ALLE relevanten Rahmendaten vergleichen, also die TATSÄCHLICHE Höhe und Länge des Rahmens. Nicht nur die Länge des Sattelrohrs (nominelle Ramenhöhe). Da wird von den Herstellern oft geschummelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2014)

NiNaaa schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Ich fahre normalerweise fahrrad-Trial! Doch in letzter zeit bin ich ein bisschen mountainbike gefahren und bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir ein neues kaufen soll...



NiNaaa guck, sowas kannst du mal mitm Mountainbike fahren 




>


----------

